# marijuana for cluster headaches



## manyBudZ4$ (Feb 25, 2012)

Was wondering if anybody had any info. on treatment of cluster headaches with marijuana. whether it be preventive or abortive. I suffer from crippling cluster headaches and im looking for relief. Ive seen a few stories on it but not much.


----------

